# How to get this "blue lighting" on the gauges??



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry for the silly question but how can you get the blue backlit display on the gauges as in this picture? Many thanks. I have an '04

Shock


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

www.gtoshiftlight.com


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

if you change the dash light color, i assume that the remaining knobs/buttons stay green? steering wheel, HVAC, windows, etc.?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Gregscalade said:


> if you change the dash light color, i assume that the remaining knobs/buttons stay green? steering wheel, HVAC, windows, etc.?


you can have them all changed to match too from www.gtoshiftlight.com


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

awesome


----------

